# Hummm



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

It's already a full week into May and this forum is still quiet as a mouse....

Am I the only one shaking off the cob webs of indoors and getting ready for some field archery fun??? :dontknow: 

So, tell us your 2014 goals and lets breathe some life into this area.......:whip2:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Our state field championship is latter this month. My goal is to shoot my average practice score in competition. I've never done it before. I've won the BHFS class a couple of times and the SE sectional once but I was not really happy with my scores.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Goals?

The same ones that have eluded me for the past 3+ years.
1) 550+ on a Field round
2) 885+ on a 900 round

And the worst part is knowing that I can do it.
But holding together mentally is what has prevented it!


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Goals?

Between now and October 1, I have to put on five more field shoots; one of which is the State Championship. We're hosting Becoming an Outdoor Woman in June, a YHEC challenge, probably a "Jake Day" in there somewhere. Amongst all that I have to go to New Mexico one week, and spend another week in New York. I'm supposed to go to Kentucky for an ASA pro/am, and then we have to host free Bowhunter Sight in Days, for the TWRA. God knows what all else. To top it all off, I got shut out again this year of drawing an Elk tag, in two states. I'll be lucky if I get to shoot my bow and arrows at all! I finally got a chance to shoot my bow and arrows last evening, and guess what? I ended up spending the evening mowing the range. When do you all find time to shoot?

My goal is just to survive until October 1st! Then maybe I'll have some time to hunt!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

My goal is to shoot a little better at States than last year but a busy schedule, which includes little practice, has kept me from shooting well outdoors. I did well at Indoor States so I am sure field will come around??!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

My goal is completing all 2 days of Mids this year. It will be my first multiple-day competition since my shoulder surgery and if I can hang for the 3 events, I should be okay for next year. Baby steps....


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

Shot my first field round this past Sunday. Was a local club shoot with 3D and the field going on. I shot the AMFS class and took second with a 517/560. Considering I sighted in during 20mph winds on Saturday and threw it down the next day I am tickled with the performance!!!!!! Already have plans for another in a week and signed up for the Scheels 3D/Field sponsored in central IL in June. Really looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

the NFAA should have as it goal to get its scores posted. still nothing on Redding.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

carlosii said:


> the NFAA should have as it goal to get its scores posted. still nothing on Redding.


http://nfaascore.com/results/4 Someone said these have been up since Sunday.

2014 Goals---quit hurting, get well, get in shape & make several good field shoots


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I would love to make it to the Mid's this year in PA to be able to shoot that course I've heard so much about. I have a few family things that may bump that out of the way. 
I've bee getting my shoulder back in shape, and my I got good news concerning my back from a recent MRI. So now I just need to make my schedule work out. (right) :noidea:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

TNMAN said:


> http://nfaascore.com/results/4 Someone said these have been up since Sunday.
> 
> 2014 Goals---quit hurting, get well, get in shape & make several good field shoots


Thanks. I tried getting there from the NFAA web page.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

carlosii said:


> the NFAA should have as it goal to get its scores posted. still nothing on Redding.


2 day scores were up before 8pm Saturday(CA time), and final scores were up by the time I got home at 6:30pm. What more do you want, there was 1600 archers?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I've shot 4 halves already this week. getting stuff dialed in and things are progressing nicely. 274, 275, 276, 278.
560 is the goal for this year


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

r49740 said:


> 2 day scores were up before 8pm Saturday(CA time), and final scores were up by the time I got home at 6:30pm. What more do you want, there was 1600 archers?


Tried to get it through the web site but when I clicked the link to tournament scores and the results were all from 2013. Any tips on navigating that site to current scores?


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

carlosii said:


> Tried to get it through the web site but when I clicked the link to tournament scores and the results were all from 2013. Any tips on navigating that site to current scores?


Go to the score site: nfaascore.com


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

wolf44 said:


> I've shot 4 halves already this week. getting stuff dialed in and things are progressing nicely. 274, 275, 276, 278.
> 560 is the goal for this year


Dang, that some good shooting. Hope you get that 560.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> I've shot 4 halves already this week. getting stuff dialed in and things are progressing nicely. 274, 275, 276, 278.
> 560 is the goal for this year


:77: I'd say judging by those scores, that's a very real possibility!! :77: Excellent shooting, there!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Crap, I may not make my goal this year..... On Friday, I practiced for just a little over 4 hours with plans to shoot a local tourney the following day; shot fairly well and had a very good time. Then, on Saturday, I entered a local 900 shoot and was barely able to keep my bow arm up from the first end. Score sucked, but even worse than that was the fact that I could not hang for the equilivent of a 2-day event really took the spark out of me.... While shooting an end, I overheard one of the local JOAD coaches mention to someone that "she has shoulder issues and her form is all off" sheesh......

Looks like it's back to square one (YET AGAIN) to hash out more fundamentals and build greater endurance.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

montigre said:


> Crap, I may not make my goal this year..... On Friday, I practiced for just a little over 4 hours with plans to shoot a local tourney the following day; shot fairly well and had a very good time. Then, on Saturday, I entered a local 900 shoot and was barely able to keep my bow arm up from the first end. Score sucked, but even worse than that was the fact that I could not hang for the equilivent of a 2-day event really took the spark out of me.... While shooting an end, I overheard one of the local JOAD coaches mention to someone that "she has shoulder issues and her form is all off" sheesh......
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it's back to square one (YET AGAIN) to hash out more fundamentals and build greater endurance.


If it's just fatigue, you can work that out. I've either fast pace walk, or run every day for the past 3 years. I don't have any real issues until I run a 5K or run a fast pace mile. Then It takes a few days to get things put back in place. 

During your archery practice, You might try shooting 6 arrow ends rather than 4, don't score the extra arrows, but you will get use to shooting more and your endurance will gain some ground. 
As an older archer, I have to build up my practice to what is beyond what I expect in a real deal shoot. 
There are times I only practice from 65yds and shoot out my quiver on every end. I shoot 5-6 ends of 11 arrows(destroyed 1) which is better than a field half of 56 arrows. It seems to get my endurance strength at a better level.
When it's time to shoot a field tournament shooting 4 arrow ends, it will seem less taxing. 
You'll be fine if you keep pressing toward the mark!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> If it's just fatigue, you can work that out. During your archery practice, You might try shooting 6 arrow ends rather than 4, don't score the extra arrows, but you will get use to shooting more and your endurance will gain some ground.
> 
> There are times I only practice from 65yds and shoot out my quiver on every end. I shoot 5-6 ends of 11 arrows(destroyed 1) which is better than a field half of 56 arrows. It seems to get my endurance strength at a better level. When it's time to shoot a field tournament shooting 4 arrow ends, it will seem less taxing. You'll be fine if you keep pressing toward the mark!


Thanks, Vance--some really good ideas there that I will put to good use. Yes, it was primarily fatigue and it was intentionally induced as I wanted a real-time gauge to see how far away I was from shooting a 2-day event. I just thought I was a little closer.... Going to take a few days off and start back at it later this week...:darkbeer:


----------



## abigail the cow (Jun 3, 2013)

montigre said:


> Crap, I may not make my goal this year..... On Friday, I practiced for just a little over 4 hours with plans to shoot a local tourney the following day; shot fairly well and had a very good time. Then, on Saturday, I entered a local 900 shoot and was barely able to keep my bow arm up from the first end. Score sucked, but even worse than that was the fact that I could not hang for the equilivent of a 2-day event really took the spark out of me.... While shooting an end, I overheard one of the local JOAD coaches mention to someone that "she has shoulder issues and her form is all off" sheesh......
> 
> Looks like it's back to square one (YET AGAIN) to hash out more fundamentals and build greater endurance.


Ignore the comment. Keep working on your form. Comments from the peanut gallery can be thrown back at them unless they are a pro.


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

In our first field shoot with a bow I just set up and had not shot past 40 yards I had 265 and 270 halves for a 535. I was ok with that under the circumstances. Goal this year is 550 in practice and competition for either field or hunter rounds.


----------



## dmassphoto (Feb 8, 2010)

pokynojoe said:


> Goals?
> 
> Between now and October 1, I have to put on five more field shoots; one of which is the State Championship. We're hosting Becoming an Outdoor Woman in June, a YHEC challenge, probably a "Jake Day" in there somewhere. Amongst all that I have to go to New Mexico one week, and spend another week in New York. I'm supposed to go to Kentucky for an ASA pro/am, and then we have to host free Bowhunter Sight in Days, for the TWRA. God knows what all else. To top it all off, I got shut out again this year of drawing an Elk tag, in two states. I'll be lucky if I get to shoot my bow and arrows at all! I finally got a chance to shoot my bow and arrows last evening, and guess what? I ended up spending the evening mowing the range. When do you all find time to shoot?
> 
> My goal is just to survive until October 1st! Then maybe I'll have some time to hunt!


What you need is some help!


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Got to get out and shoot a hunter half and a field half today. 544 with 61 x. Getting closer to my goal, two brain farts cost me on my hunter round. Shot 6 down on the field half so almost there!
John


----------



## Steve B (Sep 6, 2002)

To shoot the WFAC 2014 at Yankton and have a great time... after all is that is what archery is all about ? mind you score does count ....


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Iowa-I'll be shooting our State Target Championship tomorrow (Waltonian Archers, Toddville), 9am start then our State Field Championships July 6th 9am start (Dyersville)THEN the NFAA National Field at Yankton, S.D. (5 days) July 30th thru Aug. 3rd. AND with 2 archery G-Sons (9 & 15) there will be some 3-Ds in the mix. Master Senior BHFS division


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

montigre said:


> It's already a full week into May and this forum is still quiet as a mouse....
> 
> Am I the only one shaking off the cob webs of indoors and getting ready for some field archery fun??? :dontknow:
> 
> So, tell us your 2014 goals and lets breathe some life into this area.......:whip2:


Goal: drag your butt on the course with us!!


----------

